

'Man in the cloud' owns your Dropbox or Google drive without malware - anigbrowl
http://www.darkreading.com/cloud/man-in-the-cloud-owns-your-dropbox-google-drive----sans-malware-/d/d-id/1321501

======
kennydude
Ah yes, my "cloud synch services"

